# nikon d3000 vs canon xs



## patthebaker17 (Jan 3, 2010)

ive been searching for days on which is better. ive never had a dslr before but i have used many for many hours.  

only advantages in canon i see is better high ISO performance and a newer censor.
but the nikon has more autofocus points and SRS. 

is the better ISO performance on canon that much better?

im going to buy a 55-200 lens later on. and i wanna take pictures mostly of portraits or random things. nature and stuff. but im gonna take pics at night since im gonna drive soon and stuff so ya

thnx in advance for ur guys' inputs :]


----------



## patthebaker17 (Jan 3, 2010)

okay ive done research on their websites and nikon has a bunch of features like virtual horizon. does the d3000 have this? 

the virtual horizon and 3d tracking
and what is 3d tracking? i kinda dont get it. and does the canon xs have this feature? or does it even help?


----------

